# Blue screen



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I reinstalled windows 10 but now I keep getting a blue screen error with a stop code message


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Which one? There are hundreds. https://www.lifewire.com/blue-screen-error-codes-4065576


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I get a different stopcode message each time it shuts down


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I've had KERNEL-SECURITY-CHECK-FAILURE and
IRQL-NOT-LESS -OR-EQUAL


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Kernel Security Check Failure is an error message that Windows 10 displays on the screen when certain data files are corrupted ... meaning one or several files failed a compatibility or integrity check and need to be replaced or updated. 

The most common reason for an IRQL Not Less or Equal error is either a memory access violation (a program was trying to access an undefined page or write data to a read-only page) or a page fault (a program was trying to access a non-resident virtual address).


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

HOW DO I FIND AND CORRECT CORRUPT FILES


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

No need to shout.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...em-files-79aa86cb-ca52-166a-92a3-966e85d4094e


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

sorry I did not see I was in caplock mode


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

the web address you gave me does not work
I type in the instructions and nothing happens


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

1) Can you define "the web address you gave me does not work" please? It's a page on Microsoft.com's site that is working great.

2) What/who's instructions are you typing in?


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

4 messages up in no need to shout
that web address
does not do anything for me


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Define:"does not do anything for me." I asked because I just now finished going to that URL using Chrome, Edge, Firefox and Seamonkey on two different computers. One is running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit with all available updates and the other is running Windows 10 Home 64-bit, also with all available updates.


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I type in DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth like it says and nothing happens


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

what is an elevated command prompt?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

1) Tap the [WinKey]
2) type in *cmd*
3) right-click "Command Prompt" and select "Run as administrator"

You are now at an elevated command prompt.


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

it ran the sfc/scannow and it reboots once out of 5 tries and then when I click something it shuts down


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try performing a Clean Boot. If everything is now working fine you can keep it this way or, you can add one Startup item and/or Service at a time until it starts acting up again. When it does you will have found your culprit.

If it cannot even get it to do a Clean Boot, I'd try a repair. To do this you need to "upgrade" Windows -- I know, sounds weird --, using the same edition of Windows that's already installed. This "upgrade" requires Windows 10 installation media, which you can obtain using Microsoft's free Media Creation Tool.

Download the correct Windows 10 ISO and create a bootable USB flash drive, open that removable drive in File Explorer and double-click "Setup" to begin the process.

When it asks if you want to download updates, recommend selecting "Yes" to avoid potential problems.

When prompted what you want to keep --_[Important]_-- choose "*Keep personal files and apps*".

Now simply follow the prompts to finish setup.

Hoppefully, after a couple restarts, you'll have a refreshed installation of Windows 10, with your programs, apps, and settings all intact.


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

if it comes up it still shuts down when I click something so I can't do a clean boot


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Now try repair. (Which is the second set of instructions above).


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

well I can't do anything because it won't reboot now. I can't even do the clean boot


----------



## jourdanathan23 (12 mo ago)

i think you have to go into bios and set the pc to boot from the usb u have the media tool on and not the corrupted drive


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I am a computer clueless. I did not understand a word of what you just told me. how do i go to bios?


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

and what do I do when I get there?


----------



## jourdanathan23 (12 mo ago)

When you first press the power button there should be a promt on the screen that tells you how to enter the bios. Looks something like: “press del or f2 to enter bios”. Once you do that there should be an area where you can set the pc to boot from the usb with windows on it instead of your normal hard drive. I wouldn’t know where it is for your mother board but theres probably a tutorial online.


----------



## jourdanathan23 (12 mo ago)

Make sure not to change anything else tho because messing with the bios can be hard to fix if you don’t know much about it.


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

if you mean the power button on the computer all I get is an f10 message which does nothing


----------



## jourdanathan23 (12 mo ago)

what motherboard do you have?


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I do not know


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

do you mean product key? model#? product#?windows home prem oa?


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

is there anyway I can fix it if it won't load?


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I finally got to do a clean boot. now should I do an upgrade?


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I stand corrected, the clean boot never solved anything


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

now all I get is BOOTMGR is missing
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to rerstart


----------



## Severine016 (Sep 3, 2021)

It could have been because of an incompatible application, uninstall the incompatible application and install the latest version of the application, and take a full backup before proceeding. The blue screen error could have also been due to corrupted files in the current installation or damaged installation media.


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

how do I get rid of a "BOOTMGR is missingpress ctrl-alt del to restart" message without a CD for windows 10


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I can't do anything till I get rid of that BOOTMGR message


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It looks like your boot management that controls how your computer boots is corrupt. You may be able to fix it by repairing it, but you may need to do a clean install of Windows.

This link should help. Only do Solutions 1-5: https://www.diskpart.com/articles/bootmgr-is-missing-5740i.html For solution 4, you should be able to use a Media Creation Tool from Microsoft to attempt the repair.


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

that web address is useless because all I can get to come up on my computer is the BOOTMGR message.


----------



## doofy (12 mo ago)

I've decided to trash that computer, it was too fubarred to deal with.
now I have a new problem. someone gave me a Toshiba laptop but it is in Spanish or Romanian. How do I covert it to English?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Install an English version of the Operating System.


----------

